# primoteston depot 250 post cycle advice?



## DICE (May 19, 2005)

Started a 10 week cycle of primoteston 250, just 1 cc a week, and am curious as to what to do about post cycle. Thanks. All advice appreciated.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Started a 10 week cycle of primoteston 250, just 1 cc a week, and am curious as to what to do about post cycle. Thanks. All advice appreciated.


Bro..250 a week??? come on why even bother..do 250mg every 4 days.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Bro..250 a week??? come on why even bother..do 250mg every 4 days.


This is crazy. Again I have to agree with the prize fighter....Make sure it's at least 6 weeks and 1 day long. Had to throw it right back bro....LOL


----------



## redspy (May 20, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Started a 10 week cycle of primoteston 250, just 1 cc a week, and am curious as to what to do about post cycle. Thanks. All advice appreciated.


Before you worry about PCT I'd focus on running a decent dosage of primo and adding some test.


----------



## DICE (May 20, 2005)

a n y w a y ....  So im actually doing 1cc every 5 days, and I dont need to throw shit in buddy. Im already 230 natural, and at 9% , not trying to be bigger then the next guy, just wanna break a plateau and put on some more muscle. Been natural 7 years, this cycle will do me fine.Anyone with an actual helpfull answer would be appreciated.


----------



## DICE (May 20, 2005)

"Before you worry about PCT I'd focus on running a decent dosage of primo and adding some test."

By the way, primoteston is test eth, and why do I have to add anything? Cause you said. If you have any real answer then post up, if not then see ya.


----------



## redspy (May 20, 2005)

My mistake, I mis-read it for primo.  

Anyway, I think 500mg a week would be more effective.  For PCT Nolva for 4 weeks.  I'd also add some HCG in the backend of the cycle.


----------



## DICE (May 20, 2005)

can I just use tamoxifen citrate 12 days after last shot for  a month or so?


----------



## redspy (May 20, 2005)

Tamoxifen citrate 14 days after your last shot should be fine.  As you're running Tamoxifen citrate and not pure Tamoxifen you'll need to increase the dose slightly, something like this:-

Week 1 - 60mg
Week 2 - 50mg
Week 3 - 40mg
Week 4 - 40mg


----------



## soccer03 (May 20, 2005)

Somebody,help me out.Looking for oral cycle for get more muscle.All advice appreciated.


----------



## DICE (May 20, 2005)

hey, jack someone elses thread. try working out or reading any of the 100000 or so threads already posted.


----------



## soccer03 (May 20, 2005)

Thank's for the advice.I working out 5 days a week.A ask only for advice(webpage or else)


----------



## DICE (May 20, 2005)

read the sticky....no asking for sources, plus start your own thread soccermom.


----------



## ZECH (May 20, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> read the sticky....no asking for sources, plus start your own thread soccermom.


LMAO


----------



## DICE (May 20, 2005)

cmon peeps....tell me more about tamoxifen citrate...


----------



## ZECH (May 21, 2005)

It was made for breast cancer
All you gotta do is search and you can find more than you can ever read.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catnolv.htm


----------

